# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Promjena prezimena

## Maja

Za promjenu prezimena (riječ je o vraćanju na staro prezime poslije razvoda braka) - gdje trebam ići - na općinu rođenja ili općinu gdje stanujem?
(I, što mi sve treba od papira?)

----------


## Marca

trebaš ići u matični ured koji se nalazi u općini gdje ti je prebivalište (tamo sam ja išla), a jedino što ti treba je pravomoćno rješenje o razvodu braka, to je sve što sam ja trebala 2004.

----------


## mamma san

...i mislim da trebaš promijeniti podatke u rodnim listovima klinaca... :/

----------


## ivana7997

a moze li se promijeniti prezime ako nema razvoda? mislim, maknuti dodano prezime?

----------


## mamma san

može..ali to ti je puno kompliciraniji postupak. Moraš se raspitati.

----------


## Maja

> ...i mislim da trebaš promijeniti podatke u rodnim listovima klinaca... :/


da, to mi je netko rekao, ali to je korak poslije, nije li?
to ionako idem na općinu gdje su oni rođeni?
pomoć! i oko ovoga

----------


## Maja

E, da, za kolko bude gotovo?

----------


## ms. ivy

> a moze li se promijeniti prezime ako nema razvoda? mislim, maknuti dodano prezime?


može, i nije komplicirano nego vrlo jednostavno. odeš u općinu u kojoj živiš, poneseš vjenačni list, ispuniš zahtjev u kojem ukratko objasniš zašto mičeš prezime (npr. u poslu koristiš samo svoje) i platiš nekih 70kn biljega (koliko se sjećam). rješenje ti mogu poslati i poštom, nakon cca dva mjeseca.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...i mislim da trebaš promijeniti podatke u rodnim listovima klinaca... :/
> 
> 
> da, to mi je netko rekao, ali to je korak poslije, nije li?
> to ionako idem na općinu gdje su oni rođeni?
> pomoć! i oko ovoga


da, otprilike kao što si rekla. No, savjetujem ti da pronađeš tel. broj matičnog ureda u općini gdje su ti klinci prijavljeni i pitaj za postupak.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> ivana7997 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a moze li se promijeniti prezime ako nema razvoda? mislim, maknuti dodano prezime?
> 
> 
> može, i nije komplicirano nego vrlo jednostavno. odeš u općinu u kojoj živiš, poneseš vjenačni list, ispuniš zahtjev u kojem ukratko objasniš zašto mičeš prezime (npr. u poslu koristiš samo svoje) i platiš nekih 70kn biljega (koliko se sjećam). rješenje ti mogu poslati i poštom, nakon cca dva mjeseca.


ne mogu vjerovati da je to sad tako jednostavno..svojevremeno (prije nemam pojma kojeg vremena) sam čula da je to malo kompliciraniji postupak koji se treba voditi sudski. Pa onda, ukoliko sud uvaži razloge, mijenja se prezime (isto kao i ime).  :/

----------


## ms. ivy

puuuno jednostavnije od mijenjanja svih dokumenata, kartica...

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


san, da me malo boljepoznaš, nikad mi ne bi savjetovala da telefonom tražim informacije   :Grin:

----------


## ivana7997

aha. sad pocinjem u poslu koristiti samo svoje, pa cu vidjeti jel mi to dosta  8)

----------


## egemama

a mozda internetom?

https://e-uprava.apis-it.hr/igrast/afHtml/info5.html#c

----------


## egemama

i trebas odmah nositi i rodne listove djece (to sam ti vec rekla   :Razz:  )

----------


## Maja

> i trebas odmah nositi i rodne listove djece (to sam ti vec rekla   )


ma jesi, odmah, da, ali ne na isto mjesto nego tamo gdje su oni rođeni, ili? (znam, znam, tebi je sve to na istom mjestu  :Razz:  )

----------


## blis

Ako u nekom roku, ne sjećam se kojem, ali cca 6 mjeseci, nakon što je razvod postao pravomoćan želiš vratiti svoje prezime trebaš ići na matični, dati izjavu i to je to. 
Ako ne reagiraš na vrijeme (kao ja) onda je postupak kao da mijenjaš osobno ime. Naravno da ti uvaže promjenu prezimena, ali procedura traje puno dulje jer, između ostalog, mora neko vrijeme na oglasnoj ploči visiti tvoja želja o promjeni imena na koju se netko može i žaliti.
Kada sam ja vraćala svoje prezime za sina nisam ništa napravila. Prvi idući put kada sam dizala njegov izvod u njemu je pisalo moje novo staro prezime i napomena da su roditelji rastavljeni.

----------


## Lenni

blis sad sam u komi  :Crying or Very sad:  

Nisam znala da je rok cca 6mj
Od moje rastave je prošlo 9 mj i sutra krećem u borbu s papirima.
Još k tome radim i novu osobnu(zbog gubitka),što znači da ću opet imati vjenčano prezime u O.I.

Baš sam jadna  :Sad:

----------


## vesna72

Rok je 6 mj. od dana prestanka braka, i tada je dosta samo izjava.

Nakon toga je postupak vraćanja starog prezimena malo dugotrajniji (cca 2-3 mj).

----------


## Ines

dizem ovu prastaru temu, al izbacio mi ju google  :Grin: 

jel mozda netko u zadnje vrijeme mijenjao prezime nakon razvoda pa da mi veli kaj i gdje trebam?

----------


## casper

Ako je unutar 6. mj od rješenja ideš s riješenjem u općinu i tražiš novu (staru) domovnicu i nemaš velikih problema.
Ako je prošlo više od 6.mj onda podnosiš zahtjev koji stoji na oglasnoj ploči općine 14 dana. Ono naj gluplje je kaj se netko s ceste može žaliti i eto ti problema.
Ako nema žalbe, nakon 14 dana možeš dalje.

Osim toga više se ne sjećam.sorry

----------


## Ines

ma unutar 6 mjeseci je, jucer je doslo rjesenje  :Grin: 
na koju opcinu idem, jel znas? tam di vadim inace izvode iz maticne ili?

----------


## casper

sad su ti općine povezane tak da je svejedno ali možeš u tu svoju

----------


## Ines

tenk ju veri meni, bejbi  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ostajes samo na onom urnebesno smijesnom prezimenu? :Laughing: 

nadji hitno jos jedno koje ce ga ublazit  :Laughing:

----------


## Ines

bas mi to jos treba u zivotu :Laughing: 
iduci puta mijenjam prezime jedino ako ce promjena bit u Ecclestone pa mi Bernie u brakorazvodnoj (ili oporucno, sto prije dodje) ostavi dovoljno para da bez brige izvadim novi komplet dokumenata  :Grin:

----------


## lola10

imam i ja pitanje... ostala sam udovica sa malim djetetom, i zelim promjeniti prezime u djevojačko sebi i djetetu, jel zna ko koja je procedura i što trebam prvo napraviti?

----------


## sivi69

ee samo da pitam...jel moguce promijeniti prezime...uzeo bi prezime od staritelja a ne od oca.. je to moguce???

----------


## mamma san

za sve zainteresirane oko promjene imena i/ili prezimena... našla sam na ovaj file! http://www.pravnadatoteka.hr/pdf/Pos...bnog_imena.pdf

i sa stranica samohrani.hr preuzela sam ovaj dio teksta:

_Postupak  određivanja osobnog imena uređen je Zakonom o osobnom imenu (Narodne novine  69/92).                 
__                  Svaka  osoba ima pravo promijeniti osobno ime i prezime._

_ 
Dokumenti  koje je potrebno priložiti :_


_ zahtjev (zahtjev mora sadržavati razloge zbog kojih se promjena traži i 70,00  kn upravne pristojbe)__izvadak iz matice rođenih__ domovnica__ vjenčani list (ako je stranka u braku)__dokaz  o prestanku braka__ rodni listovi i domovnica za malodobnu djecu_
_                    Zahtjev  se podnosi Gradskom  uredu za opću upravu prema prebivalištu podnositelja, a  koji sukladno  odredbama zahtjev za promjenu osobnog imena objavljuje na  oglasnoj  ploči kao i novo osobno ime koje podnositelj predlaže. Svaki građanin   ima pravo, u roku od 30 dana od dana objave, iskazati svoje protivljenje  i  navesti razloge zbog kojih smatra da promjenu osobnog imena ne treba  odobriti._ 

_ 
Rješenje  o promjeni osobnog imena donosi se u roku od dva mjeseca od trenutka uredno  predanog zahtjeva.

Rješenje  o promjeni osobnog imena dostavlja se  odmah po njegovoj pravomoćnosti nadležnom  matičnom uredu. Nakon  izvršenog upisa promjene osobnog imena u matičnim  knjigama, matičar je  dužan odmah dostaviti obavijest o promjeni osobnog imena  organima koji  vode evidencije o građanima._

_ 
Za  maloljetno dijete zahtjev za promjenu osobnog imena podnose roditelji (otac i  majka zajedno).

Za  dijete rođeno izvan braka  kojemu je utvrđeno očinstvo, zahtjev za promjenu  osobnog imena podnosi  roditelj kod kojeg dijete živi, uz suglasnost drugog  roditelja( osobno  ili izjavom ovjerenom kod javnog bilježnika).

Ukoliko  drugi roditelj ne da suglasnost za promjenu  imena maloljetnog dijeteta, odluku  donosi nadležni centar za socijalnu  skrb. Odluka nadležnog centra priložit će  se zahtjevu za promjenu  osobnog imena. Takva suglasnost nije potrebna kada je  roditelju oduzeto  roditeljsko pravo.
                    Za  dijete starije od 10 godina suglasnost za promjenu osobnog imena mora dati i  samo dijete.
_
_
Promjena  prezimena nakon prestanka braka

Ako  se jedan od supružnika nakon rastave braka odluči  vratiti na prezime koje je  imao prije sklapanja braka, može u roku od 6  mjeseci od prestanka braka o tome  dati izjavu matičaru u mjestu svog  prebivališta. Podnositelj zahtjeva dužan je  priložiti i dokaz o  prestanku braka._

Preuzeto iz N.N.69/92

----------


## sonik89

zna li netko dali je moguce da nakon rastave braka,supruznik odluci ostaviti prezime iz tog braka i kasnije sa tim prezimenom stupiti u novi brak a da se nemora vratiti na djevojacko prezime..Nadam se da razumijete pitanje :D

----------


## nepoznata350

JA IMAM 2 IMENA I 2 PREZIMENA. Anatacha Filimone Kević Zandamela i zanima me dali ja mogu izbrisati Kević i umjesto njega stavit muževo. Ili moram izbrisat oba prezimena i Kević i Zandamela i uzet muževo. Mislim ja želim 1 opciju. Pls neko odgovor ❤❤❤

----------


## Peterlin

> JA IMAM 2 IMENA I 2 PREZIMENA. Anatacha Filimone Kević Zandamela i zanima me dali ja mogu izbrisati Kević i umjesto njega stavit muževo. Ili moram izbrisat oba prezimena i Kević i Zandamela i uzet muževo. Mislim ja želim 1 opciju. Pls neko odgovor ❤❤❤



Mislim da možeš, jer ionako ne možeš imati tri prezimena, nego samo dva,pa je ta opcija koju želiš u okviru zakona. Nespretno mi je stavljati link s mobitela, ali probat ću.

----------


## Peterlin

https://udajemse.hr/savjeti/sklapanj...-prilikom/a428

----------

